# campden tablets?!?



## Samh200 (Apr 4, 2012)

Whan you all bottle your SP do you add 1 campden tablet per bottle??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2012)

Depends, did you add this also when its stopped fermenting? If you added these when fermentation stopped then you most likely dont need any more as these tablets when used at 1 per gallon actually is more then we typically use when adding powder so your S02 level is a little higher then most. Also these are not wines that will last any long term storage really.


----------



## Samh200 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Depends, did you add this also when its stopped fermenting? If you added these when fermentation stopped then you most likely dont need any more as these tablets when used at 1 per gallon actually is more then we typically use when adding powder so your S02 level is a little higher then most. Also these are not wines that will last any long term storage really.


 I added the kmeta at the end of fermenting...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 5, 2012)

1 per bottle is way to much even if you had not added at stabilization. that would be like 5 times to much


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, its supposed to be 1 tablet per gallon not bottle! Good catch Mike! Unless you have these in 1 gallon bottles you will be way over where you need to be.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2012)

When I read this I said "Yikes" One per bottle will pretty much ruin the SP. I did that once in the very beginning many years ago and never could drink the wine.


----------

